# BMQ now 14 weeks?



## ArmyWife (19 Apr 2005)

My husband is at St.Jean right now(NCM REG force Infantry) He left April 10th and graduation is June 16th. He called lastnight and said in class they had learned that his platoon were the last to get the 9 week course. I know it's usually 10 weeks but he is done in 9 weeks. He said anyone leaving now will have to stay 14 weeks. Does anyone else know anything about this? His brother leaves April 24th and starts BMQ on the 26th and when he went to swearing in he was never told this. Just wondering if anyone else knows anything on this. Thanks alot =)


----------



## Carman (20 Apr 2005)

I am also going to St Jean for the April 26 course. It ends on June 30 so is only 10 weeks long.


----------



## ArmyWife (20 Apr 2005)

Okay... my husband was told in class the other day that anyone starting after April 12th would be staying 14 weeks, so I'm really not sure.I'm sure you are correct though because you would have been told otherwise. Just not sure why they were told that in class. He told me to tell his brother so I was just wondering if anyone else heard this news. Thanks for the reply


----------



## iamscropian (20 Apr 2005)

I to also leave on the 24th and start on the 26th of April. I was told and it's in my papers that my course ends on June 30th.


----------



## Sundborg (21 Apr 2005)

I have a friend who just graduated his BMQ, he was also told that he was one of the last platoons to go through the 10 week course.  He mentioned the next ones would have a 12 week course.  The extra 2 weeks would give more time with weapons handeling and 1 more week in Farnham.


----------



## ArmyWife (21 Apr 2005)

I just got off the phone with my husband and he again said the same thing. He said they were all told by the MC that they were the last platoon to make the 10 week course. He said it is now 14 weeks for BMQ. He had his swim test on Monday and passed. It was so tiring and he could barely make it out of the pool after that lol. He said wearing the combat boots in the water made it alot harder. Thirteen guys out of the 60 failed the swim test and also 14 guys have left already.So far he loves it and I'm so happy he's found something he enjoys so much.


----------



## Canadian Sig (21 Apr 2005)

We have been told that BMQ will now include driver training on 3 of our vehicle types (LS, ML, G-wag) and it will have more weapons and small arms to replace SQ whichis on its way out.


----------



## Carman (22 Apr 2005)

I just called the recruiting center and they verified that my course is 10 weeks long.


----------



## bojangles (23 Apr 2005)

Just wanted to add that I am also leaving tomorrow and starting BMQ on the 26th. By the way...I was also told that my course ends on June 30th. Just wondering if anyone else who is starting on the 26th is in 0200? It would be nice to kind of know someone else when I get there.

Bojangles


----------



## tree hugger (23 Apr 2005)

Good luck Bojangles!  Keep us updated!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (23 Apr 2005)

Good luck!  

And remember, it's all a game...


----------



## Canadian Sig (23 Apr 2005)

Remember to have fun while there.  ;D


----------



## bojangles (23 Apr 2005)

Thanks Guys! I am sure I will do fine....fingers are crossed!

Bojangles


----------



## phalen (26 Apr 2005)

just finished my sq course and we were told that its being canceled as well. So basic is to be expanded which probably will be 1 week for c9, 1 week for c6, 1 week of offensive/defensive operations theory, 1 extra week in the field for c9/c6 range, section attacks, and maybe a little trench digging.


----------

